# Fehler: Datei nicht gefunden



## the_royal (2. September 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Website.

Um Daten aus der DB in Excel zu exportieren habe ich den Pear Spreadsheet Writer verwendet.
Lokal funktioniert das auch ganz gut.

Auf dem Host leider nicht ganz. Ich habe dann zuerst vermutet, dass der Spreadsheet Writer nicht auf dem Host installiert ist, was er jedoch ist.

Der Include Pfad müsste eigentlich auch stimmen nach der PEAR Anleitung vom Host.

Wenn ich aber jetzt ein Excel generieren will, leitet er auf die richtige Seite weiter, zeigt dort dann aber an das die Datei nicht gefunden werden kann.
Ich denke, dass die irgendwie am include selbst liegt und nicht an der ganzen Datei?
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das Problem beheben kann?

Besten Dank im Voraus

the_royal


----------

